# ISTANBUL | Nidapark Küçükyalı | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri?id=1521#gallery-1-19


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri









http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/tr-TR/projelerin-hava-gorselleri


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

The project has slightly changed. It is now 2 x 30 fl, 2 x 29 fl, 2 x 27 fl, 2 x 26 fl.









Some of the project's highrises are completed or topped out, some are still at the U/C or preparation stages.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Photographs from last May. Source Emlak Konut


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@offline, @Edil Arda, please, updates


----------

